# gyno referral rejected due to age any alternatives / what's next?



## mrs kristicle (Jan 11, 2012)

We have been rejected for a gyno referral due to me only being 22 however we have been trying for over 2 years and tried everything before contacting my GP. Now that we have hit this wall I don't know where to go from here? Is there any way we can proceed without having to go to a gyno, can a GP do the necessary tests and prescribe things such as Clomid? I'm not sure we can wait another year just for a diagnosis?


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Its amazing that you have been rejected - they should really give you some options of something.

It might cost a little but you can get a clomid cycle private for around £500; this should include meds, scans and monitoring with a consultant follow up. I dont know what else to suggest other than appeal this decision?

best of luck,

roze


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I think that is really bad that they won't refer you.  At what age do they think is suitable then?  You have been trying for 3 years which is a very long time for someone your age.  Most girls get pregnant at the drop of their hat at your age and I don't mean that negatively.

I would go back to your GP and demand a referral.  Also contact NICE and ask them, as I am sure that there is a time frame that you have to be TTC before a GP can refer you and in most cases in is 2 years. 

Good luck
Stacey
x


----------



## mrs kristicle (Jan 11, 2012)

Roze- Thanks for the suggestion I will look into pprivate care if all else fails, I'm trying to appeal at the moment, I've managed to get my doctor to try and refer me for menstruation problems instead in the hope that if I get my foot in the door I can at least explain my case even if it gets me nowhere I have to at least try!!

Stacey - I totally agree with you, at the moment it seems everyone I know is having unplanned babies! To make it worse my brother and cousin who are both younger just had kids of their own last year, it just seems so unfair because we want one so much and have a settled and stable family environment to bring a baby into, the baby is the only thing missing!! 
Apparently the age cut off limit is 23 and I've been given no explanation why, I don't think they even looked at my notes I was just automatically dismissed as soon as they saw I was 22 but I really don't know what difference that one year makes, I could probably understand it if I was 16!


----------



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

Now this really gets my goat!  They make you wait 2 years for treatment even if you are already in your mid thirties then, when you finally get treatment they go on and on about how your age makes it less likely to work.  But if someone who is the perfect age tries to get help they are too young!  If you were to get NHS treatment the chances of it working are so good.  Surely it makes more economical sense to help you now rather than make you wait a decade...

Mrs K, I really hope someone sees sense and offers you some investigations.  It could be the simplest thing causing problems (let's hope so  )

Good luck honey (and I apologise for the rant - but it REALLY riles me  )

PS I am sure the NICE regulations say 2 years, and I don't think PCTs can choose to ignore them just because they arbitrarily deem a married woman isn't old enough to be included.  (I'm getting cross again so shall stop - sorry  )


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

go see ur gp and ask again to be referred. im only 22 and i was referred and the gyno was more than happy to take on my case, have u had day 21 bloods yet/ if not ask for them


----------



## mrs kristicle (Jan 11, 2012)

Stubborn- no need to apologise for the rant its nice to know that someone else shres my logic! I made the exact same point to my GP but its kind of out of his hands! I'm trying to work the system a bit though and got him to try and refer me for menstruation problems instead of fertility in the hope that if I can get my foot in the door I can get someone to listen and help! And I've got my fingers crossed for a simple solution and think that it would be rediculous to make me wait a year if all I neeeded was Clomid or progesterone! But on the other side if it is more complex then time should be of the essence! And thanks for the advice and support, I am definitely going to look into this NICE stuff!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I find this shocking, like you say if you were 16 you could understand it, the fact you have been ttc 2 yrs (which has been said is a good while) to me shows you are in a stable relationship 

Its a while back since i was referred but i was just short of 20 could you try a different gp or different hospital i do hope that you get it sorted though

Let us know how you get along, its not right that at this early stage you should be paying private (thats just my opinion though)

Em


----------



## mrs kristicle (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I will look into other hospitals and see if I can get in anywhere else if all else fails!

And me and the DH are definitely stable! Been together 5 years and I couldn't imagibe being with anyone else! He's totally supportive and wants a baby just as much as I do, if they only knew us I'm sure they would be more willing to help!!  Xxx


----------

